# Bubbling in Secondary



## mrs.erinss (Apr 17, 2009)

I recently started my first batch of wine from a kit (Winexpert Selection International Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon). It said after being in the primary for 5-7 days to take a SG reading and if it was below 1.010 then to transfer it to the secondary. Yesterday was day 5 after starting and I took my first SG reading. It was exactly 1.000 (it started at 1.080 - is that fast for it to go down that much in only 5 days?). Since it was below what they specified, I racked it to my carboy. While it was in the primary, lots of bubbles were coming out of the airlock, like once every 2-3 seconds. After racking it to the carboy last night, air was only coming out of the airlock every 30-60 seconds. This morning it looks like no bubbles are coming out of the airlock at all. I stood and watched it for like 10 minutes straight with nothing. Is this normal?


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 17, 2009)

As far as the speed on fermentation goes, that is not unusual especially if it was in a warm environment. Warmth really speeds things along. The air in the bubbler was most likely just entrained CO2 being released. The agitation from the transfer is about like shaking a soda and watching the fizz.


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking good.
When you transferred you added some O2 and the kicked it up some as well as releasing some gass.
Keep following the directions and you will be fine. When you transferred you left the lees behind right? Dont worry about the action in the airlock now. Let the wine do its own thing.
You should be pleased when the wine is ready to drink.


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 17, 2009)

I figured I was probably just being paranoid - it is my first wine baby after all... 

I will let it just do its thing I guess. And yes, I did leave the lees behind. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 17, 2009)

The directions in a Wine Expert kit are only average guidelines. I know everyone preaches follow the directions and when something happens outside the prescribed writings people get concerned. Time frames will differ. I have had them ferment to dry in 3 days and I have had them take 2 weeks. Depends on temps, yeast health, atmospheric elevation, humidity, barometric pressure, etc.


----------



## Malkore (Apr 20, 2009)

A lot depends on how viable the yeast was. If you had really good aeration (I use pure O2 and a diffuser stone), you can have very fast, healthy yeast fermenting the bulk of sugars in just a few days.

So many variables, but if it wasn't particularly warm in your fermentation area, the vigorous/fast ferment was a good thing.


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 20, 2009)

The bubbling action was great in the primary and it seemed to ferment well (got from 1.080 to 1.000 in 5 days). So now it has been 4 days since I racked it to the carboy for secondary fermentation, and I still have not gotten one single bubble out of the airlock and the surface of the wine looks as still and as calm as can be. Is that really normal? Did I somehow interrupt the fermentation process when racking?


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

Your doing fine..
You will not see much more action from here on out. Follow the directions for time and when to add the finning


----------



## Nitasch (Apr 23, 2009)

mrs.erinss said:


> I stood and watched it for like 10 minutes straight with nothing. Is this normal?




 Not really "normal" ......until you start making wine, then it is completely acceptable. 


Sounds like your batch is going just fine....I know the first one is like taking care of a new born...but with the kits, just follow the instructions, and you are going to have a nice batch in a few months!


----------



## Malkore (Apr 23, 2009)

Secondary is not really for fermentation. My kit suggested racking after it reached 1.010 (From 1.085) but all my beer and mead making experience has taught me to ride it out til terminal gravity is reached.

Secondary is more for clearing, and beginning to age a bit, not really for finishing of fermentation.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2009)

There are a few outlooks on this subject and depending on what I am fermenting I choose different sides. If I am fermenting a red wine from grapes then I tend to ferment till dry in primary as oxidation is ot much of an issue with reds, if Im fermenting a fruit wine or white wine then I do rack earlier as the C02 blanket and smaleer headspace will help protect your much more delicate wines from oxidation. White wines and light wines are much more susceptible to browning or taste changes then reds.


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 23, 2009)

So do you not transfer your reds to a secondary at all Wade?

This shiraz kit Im gonig to do can I leave that in the primary until Im ready to bottle????


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2009)

Of coarse I do, just not till fermentation is done. Some times this can take 2 weeks, sometimes its only 10 days and I taste my product judging when to remove the fruit as far as tannins to remove them as extended grape contact during this time can add tto much tannin sometimes.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 24, 2009)

mrs.erinss said:


> I recently started my first batch of wine from a kit (Winexpert Selection International Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon).I stood and watched it for like 10 minutes straight with nothing. Is this normal?


I agree with Nitasch you are as normal as the rest of us.... Not that we are very normal.


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 24, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> I agree with Nitasch you are as normal as the rest of us.... Not that we are very normal.



haha, yeah... here i am worried about whether or not my wine is normal, but fail to realize that maybe the only abnormal thing was the fact that I just sit and stare at my wine all day, lol!


----------

